# Cabin camping in the Finger Lakes Region of NY



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Check out this piece on cabins in State Parks in the Finger Lakes Region.



Finger Lakes Region of New York -- Budget Friendly Vacations in State Park Cabins - Associated Content


----------

